# When to put out swarm traps in southeast Tennessee



## craneop917 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have never put out swarm traps but im gonna give it a shot this year. Wondering when is the best time, location, lure, and height that most everyone is using here in Tennessee. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I would shoot for the last few weeks of Mar for your area. Keep an eye on the besource threads, as swarms start getting caught in the south and work there way up north. Swarm season can start early depending on the weather/blooms.

We start getting a few around mid April, with the majority in May and June.


----------

